# 66 Lemans need Parts list 5.3L swap



## Oldstech (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this forum.

The owner of my Company purchased a 66 Lemans OHC in-line 6. Fairly Clean, has a decent bit of surface rust. Nothing serious. He has task me with some goals. 

He wanted an Chevy 350/400 drive-train. I talked him into a nice truck 5.3L engine swap with an 4L60E. Now I have to put a parts list together. To get this thing rolling. 

I know where to get the engine and drive-train. That's not an issue.

I'm concerned with Motor mounts, Oil Pan, Cross-members, Drive-shaft or what-eva else. I know where to get a drive-shaft made. But sometimes, you can get lucky with swaps.

I'm fairly exp. with engine swaps. I put an Olds 307 into a 86 Camaro (16 years old didn't know, no better). In the process of helping a friend stick a 02 Camaro LS1 in a 89 240sx. And I daily a 81 Olds Cutlass with a Original 350 DIESEL!!!.

Any links of suggests would be helpful. I did search alittle. But came out with nothing solid.

Thanks

P.S. This will be a simple cruiser. Wanted Fuel injection, all-a-round disc brakes, maybe a rear-end gear change depending on stock gearing (8.2 bolt), and stock replacement suspension.


----------



## Oldstech (Aug 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The LS swap is pretty common now, there are some on here that know what you need, I don't. Crusty just did one on here. The Chevelle is the same frame, so you may ask there. I know a shop that does them, and they have custom computers burned for the application for $800 or so. I have also heard you have to modify the crossmember, but I'm not sure. Others will pipe in I'm sure.
Put a Chevy 350 in there and you will be an outcast here, Pontiacs make the most torque and it's hard to top that. A 5.3 LS is a power downgrade from a 400/455 Pontiac.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree put a pontiac motor in that classic....somethin like this



















1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The amount of work required to degrade the car to small block chevrolet performance would far exceed simply swapping in a generic Pontiac 400. And you could install fuel injection and overdrive to it as well. Better power, better torque, fuel lines, etc. already set up for Pontiac, etc. Crusty is the guy to ask if you want to go modern, though. It's been my experience that folks who are in a big hurry to convert a Pontiac over to Chevy power don't have any wheel time behind a Pontiac. If they did, they wouldn't change. If it were _me_, I'd build up the original OHC=6. It's a great motor, rare, and puts out a lot of power. It can be upgraded, too.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow-I'm the guy to ask--I will have to point out that this is the only car I have built (so far) but I will give my 2 cents. I installed an 02 LS1 with m6 trans.Mounts were custom fabricated allowing the use of stock oil pan with plenty of clearance. Trans cross member was moved back slightly, trans tunnel was cut out and fabricated to fit around new trans,custom drive shaft made,ecu was burned by waitformeperformance and he supplied the wire harness (for the motor), went with a 3:55 posi rear end matching what came with that motor combo- works very well. walbro fuel pump, custom intake, relocated battery to other side,griffin radiator with dual electric fans, 
I found no "swap kit" at the time i was building but I believe they are making them for LS1,2+3's now.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'd build up the original OHC=6. It's a great motor, rare, and puts out a lot of power. It can be upgraded, too.


Pontiac was beyond their years when they put that motor in the car. They were trying to work on weight balance and sports car racing with that motor. That is not the typical 6 cylinder, it is really cool. Anybody that knows what that is will think it is real cool! 455 will smoke it, 5.3 would be a good race..:rofl: Joke.. I would have to consider using that motor, that is a cool build that gets decent MPG. Throw FI on it and get the wow factor, I meen Fuel injection, not forced.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the fact that they put 700CFM Quadrajets on that 6 banger outta tell you what it's capable of. DeLorean and the boys were trying to make a european style sports/touring car and all us americans wanted were cubes but, the weight ratio for the power is good and it's a damn cool engine. if you don't use it post it for sale here, it will get snapped up.


----------

